# Live broadcasts......?



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

Satellites being intercepted, no more live footage from Tahrir square now, not just in Tahrir square, but even the video interviews...........Means one thing.........

Reporters have been threatened and beaten in some cases as well 

If anyone managed to find any channel broadcasting live from anywhere in Egypt then please let me know...........

For those who are still in Egypt, do NOT go anywhere tomorrow during the noon prayers, ANYWHERE!

Good luck folks!


----------



## MichK (Feb 4, 2011)

I can't find any live broadcast at all


----------



## MichK (Feb 4, 2011)

Al Jazeera dont have live pictures, but they do have live interviews from tharir


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

I wonder what will it be, that they do not want the world to see.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Daybreak on UK station ITV are at this moment showing a livebradcast - not from the square though, from a hotel balcony


----------



## josmiler05 (Jan 10, 2010)

DeadGuy said:


> Satellites being intercepted, no more live footage from Tahrir square now, not just in Tahrir square, but even the video interviews...........Means one thing.........
> 
> Reporters have been threatened and beaten in some cases as well
> 
> ...


Hi DG,
Glad to hear your ok.

BBC World news is broadcasting live.
Stay safe.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

BBC News - Egypt protests: Thousands plan 'Day of Departure' march


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

MichK said:


> Al Jazeera dont have live pictures, but they do have live interviews from tharir


You can watch live AJE through this FB link

Al Jazeera English | Facebook


----------



## madgiz (Nov 25, 2010)

Try these..

1) New frequency for AJA & AJM on Nilesat 7W:
10949 vertical (new)
SR: 27.500 Msps
FEC: 3/4

2) New frequency for AJA & AJM on Arabsat 26E:
11585 vertical (new)
SR: 27.500 Msps
FEC: 3/4

3) Arabic and Mubasher on Hotbird:
12111 MHz Vertical (Old)
SR: 27.500 Msps
FEC: 3/4

4) Arabic and Mubasher on Arabsat Badr4 (Old):
12034 MHz Horizontal
SR: 27.500
FEC: 3/4

5) Arabic and Mubasher on Arabsat Badr4 (Old):
11996 MHz Horizontal
SR: 27.500
FEC: 3/4


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Considering the recent clashes plus Friday prayers is where this all started, I'm guessing things are going to get messy in Egypt today!


----------



## NZCowboy (May 11, 2009)

Al Jazeera English: Live Stream - Watch Now - Al Jazeera English
Have live broadcasts of Tahrir, I don't sure if this site is blocked in Egypt.
It looks very peaceful, controled, the protesters are searching and screening peope entering the square.


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

NZCowboy said:


> Al Jazeera English: Live Stream - Watch Now - Al Jazeera English
> Have live broadcasts of Tahrir, I don't sure if this site is blocked in Egypt.
> It looks very peaceful, controled, the protesters are searching and screening peope entering the square.


live shots being shown - all peaceful - lets hope it stays that way.

However there are now comments about how do they increase the pressure on Mubarak and up the anti


----------



## SHendra (Oct 18, 2010)

BBC World been also showing live on the NileSat on TV a free channel too.


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

Lanason said:


> live shots being shown - all peaceful - lets hope it stays that way.
> 
> However there are now comments about how do they increase the pressure on Mubarak and up the anti


Difficult one that......wish i had the answer to it.


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

Sonrisa said:


> I wonder what will it be, that they do not want the world to see.


It doesn’t really matter what they do not want the world to see, what does matter for me is what they DID SHOW already, not just in the past 30 years, but at least in the last couple of days.

Now I don’t wanna get personal and talk about what I think, but regardless of how thick this son of a b!tch is to keep himself in charge despite all the voices begging him to fu*k off, but I’m just wondering how could any politician from any country shake his bloody hands if he never left, or any of his cabinet’s hands as a matter of fact, the guy gave orders to SHOOT his own people, did many other things as well, dunno about politicians, but he is a war criminal for me, so is each and everyone of his cabinet; if he’s not gonna be prosecuted for what he did and what he ordered to do, at least he shouldn’t be part of the international community anymore! Cause it would be a real shame if ANYONE even bothered to shake his hands or any of his stupid cabinet’s hands after what they did and still doing :spit:

God bless the democracy


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

DeadGuy said:


> It doesn’t really matter what they do not want the world to see, what does matter for me is what they DID SHOW already, not just in the past 30 years, but at least in the last couple of days.
> 
> Now I don’t wanna get personal and talk about what I think, but regardless of how thick this son of a b!tch is to keep himself in charge despite all the voices begging him to fu*k off, but I’m just wondering how could any politician from any country shake his bloody hands if he never left, or any of his cabinet’s hands as a matter of fact, the guy gave orders to SHOOT his own people, did many other things as well, dunno about politicians, but he is a war criminal for me, so is each and everyone of his cabinet; if he’s not gonna be prosecuted for what he did and what he ordered to do, at least he shouldn’t be part of the international community anymore! Cause it would be a real shame if ANYONE even bothered to shake his hands or any of his stupid cabinet’s hands after what they did and still doing :spit:
> 
> God bless the democracy




His governing of Egypt is no longer being ignored by the rest of the world.. he has embarrassed USA and himself and shown himself up for what he really is


----------



## GM1 (Sep 30, 2008)

Secret and a very important document: the Egyptian Interior Ministry planned to create chaos during the demonstrations "Fri anger"


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

GM1 said:


> Secret and a very important document: the Egyptian Interior Ministry planned to create chaos during the demonstrations "Fri anger"


The big guy decided to sacrifice some of his idiots just to make himself look "better", so "documents" like this one will be hailing in the next few days, someone needs to take the blame after all, doesn't surprise me............I just wish people in Egypt were smart enough to realize what's REALLY happening! 

Personally speaking, my friends and I knew ALL this was happening long time before it all started, just like we knew who's been behind the bombing in Alexandria.......And there are more documents for that being published right now..........


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Baku - APA. An Egyptian reporter, journalist of Al-Ahram, Ahmed Mohammed Mahmoud, who was shot during clashes a week ago died of his wounds Friday, his employer said, in the first reported death of a journalist in the chaos surrounding Egypt’s anti-government protests, APA reports.


----------

